
Yak Shaving - shawndumas
http://www.bonkersworld.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/2010.08.11_Yak_Shaving.png
======
shawndumas
FYI: [http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-
archive/gs...](http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-
archive/gsb2000-02-11.html)

